# 2011 baby gilas...



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

*Requested Edit:*

*These animals belong to Bristol Zoo and the pictures are of last years laying.*




mrs gila is getting ready to lay :no1:


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's the proud father...


----------



## V3NOM (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks for sharing! roll on 2011


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Good luck with your little monsters mate. What sand are you using by the way? I've been after play sand for my helodermas but can't seem to find anyone or place selling it here in Greece.


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> Good luck with your little monsters mate. What sand are you using by the way? I've been after play sand for my helodermas but can't seem to find anyone or place selling it here in Greece.


That is what I am using it's easy to get here in the UK, the lay box is a 50/50 mix of sand and soil : victory:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Didn't you post these pics last year?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

gilas are something i've always wanted... they're just so expensive here!

good work there!:notworthy:


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> Didn't you post these pics last year?


It makes me want to cry that I lost my camera in kenya this year :devil:
so archive pictures to rep this years breeding : victory:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Why not use the same camera used to take these?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/612147-cb-2010-barneck-scrubs-hatched.html


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Because even though he apologizes for the rushed camera work 'straight out of the incubator and straight on the scales'
These pics were not of the animals either... This was last years pics.....
TBH... I'm starting to doubt anything this guy posts.... Especially after doing a bit of digging into him... I'll keep looking and see what else turns up...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

What Alex isn't making clear is that the animals are not his but are at Bristol Zoo where he has done some work.

Original photos (and subsequent admittance that they Bristols here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/422823-my-reptile-portfolio-pic-heavy.html )



Alex, how old are you? Which of the animals in your sig are actually yours and which are owned by other people/institutions? How long and in what capacity have you worked at the Zoo?


Always pays to be honest and upfront about images etc - this thread certainly implies that these are this years photo's of your animals but that isn't the case is it?


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

bothrops said:


> What Alex isn't making clear is that the animals are not his but are at Bristol Zoo where he has done some work.
> 
> Original photos (and subsequent admittance that they Bristols here
> 
> ...


Yes I work at Bristol zoo, I'm not being dishonest as I do breed these animals I have had the same successes this year as last in the zoo I own all of the animals in my sig but none of these animals are in my sig you see, I didn't mean to mislead anyone to beleiving they were in my private collection? Sorry


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

If you look back aswell I haventrefered to them as my gilas rather the gilas I thought you all knew I worked for the zoo?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Clearly not! It really doesn't matter, but it would have been nice to mention that 'The Gilas at work are laying again - these are last years photo's just to illustrate the point'?


You look pretty young in the pics from last year (if you're the one holding the burm?) Do you work full time or part time at the zoo? How often are you given contact with the venomous stuff? (Genuinely interested in the story as I had no idea you worked at Bristol)


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

alexwilliamsreptiles said:


> If you look back aswell I haventrefered to them as my gilas rather the gilas I thought you all knew I worked for the zoo?





alexwilliamsreptiles said:


> That is what I am using it's easy to get here in the UK, the lay box is a 50/50 mix of sand and soil : victory:


:hmm:


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

I dont see the problem that is what i'm using? That's a pic of me when i was 14 ive been keeping since i was 13, i am now 19....The zoo currently only has one species of venomous snake and the gilas : victory:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh dear.. :naughty:


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

I have worked with reptiles all my life, my career is based around them, I am sharing my experiences with all of the animals I work with and I'm getting slated for it? I guess will just keep myself to myslef from now on


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

No you are 17..... Why not start again and stop trying to jerk chains,,,
You are 17 so you have no contact with venomous and I doubt that Bristol zoo relies on you to administer anything to their Scrubs,,,,,


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

*Here's your fb page....
Alex Williams*

I bet that you look good on the dance floor..2 hours ago



Wall
Info
Photos
Video
Links
Notes


Basic InfoSex:MaleBirthday:October 6, 1993Siblings:Rhiannon Sara Williams
Chris Williams
Josh Stevenson
Jack Withey
Alfie Warren-Knight
Joel Mitchelmore
Craig Britton
Relationship Status:SingleInterested In:WomenLooking For:A RelationshipCurrent City:Bristol, United KingdomReligious Views:your mum


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i was looking at the other thread, what is a Prainus? The picture of the long slender green gorgeous looking lizard.


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

well done detective, I put my age up, varanus prasinus is a green tree monitor


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

alexwilliamsreptiles said:


> I dont see the problem that is what i'm using? That's a pic of me when i was 14 ive been keeping since i was 13,* i am now 19..*..The zoo currently only has one species of venomous snake and the gilas : victory:





alexwilliamsreptiles said:


> well done detective, I put my age up, varanus prasinus is a green tree monitor


but you are 17.....


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

some interesting investigation I suppose.
Would you have access to venomous species whilst 17 at our zoo?
cheers.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Alex - you work with incredible animals and own a superb collection. Don't let the need to exagerate the odd detail or bend the truth a little spoil your rep.

Forums are odd places, even little mistruths have a habit of coming back and biting you on the butt!

You gain much more respect being 100% honest from the start.

If you are 17 (not the 19 you just claimed) this year, then last year when you posted the pics the first time you were 16. In what capacity were you (and indeed are you) working at Bristol? Trainee keeper? Volunteer? Work experience?


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I know of work experience from younger ages*, but I couldn't apply until I was 17 for voluntary work there. :|


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay okay life story enough?

I am 17 years old, always exagerate because everyone is so high and mighty here they are convinced anyone in their teens knows nothing about anything which is totally untrue. When I was 13 I got my first reptiles, (leopard geckos) and bred them the same year using the money to expand my collection and so on and so forth, I have temped at the reptile zone in filton for a while and at bristol zoo last year and this year also and will be returning again soon I have built up a decent sized collection (see sig) and have successfully bred alot of these species, so i have reposted alot of animals from last year never claiming they were from my personal collection but also I see how i may not have been clear that they were animals I have worked with, whether the legality is questionable or not I have come into contact with venomous species. I'd like to think I've helped alot of people on here and shared some interesting experiences, so I exagerated my age? So I have reposted old info I thought you guys might appreciate a thread from me as I dont often start my own but this has just turned stupid


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

So exactly where are you coming into contact with venomous at 16?


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't see the need to lie about your age mate, I've had reps since I was 14. I'm currently 17 and have applied for voluntary work at the zoo this year.

I've never been slated because I'm 17, I look after my animals and am responsible enough. I can however see why people would be quick to judge younger keepers, I see people all the time being immature about things and not putting the animals welfare before anything.

cheers


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> So exactly where are you coming into contact with venomous at 16?


why on earth would I say on a public forum??


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Because it seems you can't stop lying...
You done a week school placement at the reptile Zone and they really can't remember much about you other than you were a kid...


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> Because it seems you can't stop lying...
> You done a week school placement at the reptile Zone and they really can't remember much about you other than you were a kid...


No I was there for a month I will go and get the dates of my employment if you want?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Was it a school placement?


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

no it was not


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

So what was it... Why only a month


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

hmmm let's just say pete and I are very different


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Pete is a good friend of mine and I can see how a BS kid would wind him up.....
I'll let Pete and the crew know about this thread and see if they can shed some light on your claims....


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> Pete is a good friend of mine and I can see how a BS kid would wind him up.....
> I'll let Pete and the crew know about this thread and see if they can shed some light on your claims....


I haven't made any false claims the dates were...09/06/09 - 30/06/09


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Lets wait and see what Pete has to say .... I've heard enough off you for the moment...


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

wow the arrogance is unreal :lol2:

also if you would like to contact me with a response or anything SWmorelia then I will pm you my email adress because I will not be returning to the forum.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

i dont really understand this thread, or what the problem is, if alex is learning lots under tim and andy and bristol zoo then thats a good thing, if hes breeding and doing a good job breeding then thats all that counts, why dont people just enjoy the pics and info. tim who heads up the zoo reptiles is a genuine guy who is great with reptiles, alex couldnt be working with two better guys


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

leptophis said:


> i dont really understand this thread, or what the problem is, if alex is learning lots under tim and andy and bristol zoo then thats a good thing, if hes breeding and doing a good job breeding then thats all that counts, why dont people just enjoy the pics and info. tim who heads up the zoo reptiles is a genuine guy who is great with reptiles, alex couldnt be working with two better guys


thanks, I think the problem was any misleading info or I wasnt clear enough I'm not to sure. Andy is actually one of the soundest people I know and he's taught me a lot


----------

